# Henning, MN Deer hunting?



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

A friend of mine asked if I wanted to hunt up there this fall, could anyone tell me about this area. It looks good on the topo map. It is south of Henning about 4 miles.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't go no deer. :lol:

Just kidding if you have specific questions PM me.


----------

